# سؤال عن ماده حمض البوريك اسيد المستخدمه فى صناعه عجينه الصراصير



## ملكه فى بيتى (9 أبريل 2014)

من اين اتى بهذه الماده لانى دورت عليها كتير فى الصيدليات ومش موجوده
او لو كان لدى الزملاء طريقه لصنع العجينه 
ياريت الافاده 
تسلموا


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (9 أبريل 2014)

المبيدات الحشريه - ليست مجال الهواه - وليست من الصناعات المنزليه - والسبب سميتها اذا كان المطلوب مبيد فعال - او عدم تأثيرها أو تاثيرها المحدود اذا حاولنا الهروب من الوصفات السامه الى الوصفات الاقرب الى الأمان - لنضرب مثلا - اذا اضفنا فلوريد الصوديوم الى التلك او الدقيق او النشا اوالسكر- وطبعا بنسبه بسيطه (حسب المواصفه) سنحصل على مبيد سام وفعال للصراصير والانسان والحيوان- بمعنى ان السميه ستطول الجميع- وسنقع فى حيرة هل نستخدمه فى المنازل باحتياطات عنيفه ام لا - ولكن لنضع النسيان فى الاعتبار - وينطبق هذا على د.د.ت. وعلى الكلوردان وبنزين هكزاكلوريد .....الخ اما اذا حاولنا ان نجعل التركيبه شبه امنه باستخدام البوريك اسيد فتأثيره يحتاج رش باستمرار ولمدة من 5-7 يوم حتى يأتى بنتيجه ( لن تكون مرضيه الا اذا اضفنا اليه نسبه ضئيله من مبيد قوى من البيرثروم ) - الحقيقه انا فى حرج شديد من كتابة بعض التركيبات لاننى اؤمن بأنه مجال تخصصى جدا ولا مجال للهوايه فيه وسأكتب تركيبتين للمعرفه ليس الا وليس للتشجيع على التصنيع 
20جرام فلوريد صوديوم مع 80 جرام ( اختر ماشئت -سكر ودقيق ونشا وتلك ) والتأثير بعد24 ساعه والفاعليه شديده. او جرام بيرثروم و99 جرام خلطه من بوريك اسيد وسكر ودقيق اما بالنسبه للبوريك اسيد موجود فى محال الكيماويات العامه اما الصيدليات تفضل بيع الخلطه جاهزه .


----------



## ملكه فى بيتى (10 أبريل 2014)

شكرا لردك يا بشمهندس محمود 
بس انا خدت الوصفه من برنامج طبخ على قناه الحياه 
هههههههههههه


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (10 أبريل 2014)

اقرأ الكثير فى البرامج النسائيه المكتوبه والمرأيه عن وصفات لربات البيوت وللغير - وهذه مدرسه واتجاه - لايدعى التخصص- بل واضح الرأى (شيئ افضل من لا شيئ) ولا نطالب هذا الاتجاه بأكثر من ذلك - ولكن ردى كمتخصص حريص على ايضاح الامور من كل الجوانب.


----------



## neji (8 يوليو 2014)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
ليس هناك جديد في موضوع المحلول الشاردي لتلميع الستانلاس
فيما يخص هذا الموضوع قمت بتجربة الاسيد بوريك مع النشاء و السكر و الحليب و تناقص العدد بثفة ملحوظة و لكن عادت الصراصير للظهور من جديد
هل ينفع استعمال قليل من مبيد لانات lannate حيثرلم اجد NaF او مبيد الاخر الذي ذكرته
ما رايك في fipronal الذي وجدته على حقنة لمعلجة الصراصير بمساحة تجارية كبرى
العجينة بالدقيق او النشاء تصبح صلبة بعد يوم فهل تبقى فعالة؟


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (8 يوليو 2014)

لم افهم معنى هذا التعليق - ليس هناك جديد في موضوع المحلول الشاردي لتلميع الستانلاس​عموما منظفات الاستانلس - لوصيانه يوميه - مثل الفنادق والمطاعم والمكاتب - لها تركيبه- متاعب خفيفه​​ولو الستانلس يعانى من البقع - له تركيبه مختلفه - لو به اثار مواد لاصقه وستيكر مثل المستخدم فى المصانع - له تركيبه اخرى -عن اى نوع نتحدث.
اما جفاف العجينه لايفقدها الاثر.​


----------



## neji (9 يوليو 2014)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
شكرا على الرد
ولكن هل المبيد lannate له فاعلية في قتل الصراصير اذا ما ادمجته في خلطة البوريك؟
ثم ان كان الجواب بنعم هل نسبة 0,05 لها اثر جيد؟
شكرا


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (9 يوليو 2014)

lannate مبيد حشرى - لكل حشرات الحقل - خنافس وعته ودود ...الخ - أعرف ان له اكثر من تركيز - 30% و90% - اعرف قيمة التركيز وال
suitable dosage - ستجدها مكتوبه على اللابل - وكمبيد حشرى يصلح رغم رائحته الفجه.​


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (10 يوليو 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير باشمهندس/محمود و لكن اسمح لي علي قدر معلوماتي المتواضعه فان عجينة الصراصير تتكون من حمض بوريك وهو الماده الفعاله حيث انه يعمل سيوله في الدم للصرصور لذا فانه عند استخدامه لا نجد صراصير ميته حيث انها تموت بعد فتره و لكن بالطبع تعطي نتائج طيبه و كما ذكرت سعادتك فان الدقيق او النشا او السكر و احيانا الزبادي فانها مواد غذائيه للصرصار حتي يقبل عليها و يتناولها و هناك علي النت طرق كثيره لتركيب العجينه و انا مثلك لا اشجع علي التعامل مع المبيدات لخطورتها و لكن مع ارتفاع الاسعار فننصح بلبس القفازات و قناع للتنفس اثناء العمل مع الوضع في الاعتبار وضع المبيد في اماكن بعيده عن الاطفال ووضعه في عبوات عليها تحذير حتي لا تستخدم عن طريق الخطا
اما بالنسبه لللانيت فلا انصح باستخدامه نظرا لسميته العاليه سواء في التحضير او الاستخدام و خاصه ان الكيس 200 جرام فعند فتحه لاخذ اي كميه فالذرات المتطايره لها خطوره شديده علي غير المختصين .
مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## neji (10 يوليو 2014)

تركيز لانات هو 28% واضن انه ليس بالخطر الكبير اذا حللت الكيس في 6 لتر ماء مسبقا اليس كذلك؟


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (10 يوليو 2014)

شكرا الاستاذ احمد عثمان على المداخله - طبعا لا اوافق على عن استخدام المبيدات الحشريه - فى الوصفات المنزليه- ولكن الم تلاجظ بعد ماكتبناه وحذرناه سويا من سمية المبيدات مازال الالحاح موجود - كتاباتى عن المبيدات للتوضيح والمعلومات وردا على السؤال وليس للتشجيع على التصنيع.
اما التخفيف لن يفقد السموم تأثيرها - الا اذا كان الكلام عن موت فورى وموت بطيئ -فالحشرات كالصراصير تشترك مع الانسان بالتأثر بالسموم وهنا الخطوره اى تأثير السموم يطول الانسان وكل ما هو حى .


----------



## wael_QWE (31 ديسمبر 2014)

بالتوفيق


----------

